# PNW Loam dropper issue



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

On my second ride, the post went up, then I sat on it, and it went down a bit. That's not supposed to happen!
I want to love my new PNW Loam 200mm dropper. It was a great value! I installed it, rode it a bit, then pumped it up to 290 psi to ensure all was good. Now it works great 50/50 and when it doesn't it sinks down 20-50mm before stopping. If I pedal standing up and hold the lever, allowing it a few seconds to rest after extending, it seems fine, holding itself up at full extension. If I go part of the way down, then back up, and get right back on it, it sinks down. 

Anyone else experience this?!?!?

I contacted the seller and they said I could return it for store credit as I was within 30 days of purchase. I did. Now I can't decide if I should buy another PNW Loam and hope I just got a lemon, or go OneUp V2 for a few more $$ instead. 

I've installed a few droppers and am confident I was not having cable issues. The housing was a great length and the cable I used was new. It was not under tension as I spent a bit of time getting that all dialed in. I've been using a Wolftooth Remote LA for several years now....


----------



## kkxaq (Jul 4, 2017)

Have you checked the air pressure? I think that they write on their page that the post comes with quite a low air pressure. 

Otherwise if your sure that the cable and everything else is as it should be you should just return it to the seller as a defective item.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

They have a lifetime warranty now on all their posts now (used to be three years). Contact PNW directly (you may have to have your proof of purchase, but not sure) and I think you'll be pretty happy with their service. You may have just gotten a bad cartridge.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

kkxaq said:


> Have you checked the air pressure? I think that they write on their page that the post comes with quite a low air pressure.
> 
> Otherwise if your sure that the cable and everything else is as it should be you should just return it to the seller as a defective item.


Air pressure only serves to re-extend the post--your thought about the cable (or, more likely, in this case, air in the hydraulic oil) is possible, though.


----------



## osubg1 (May 8, 2008)

I have about 5 rides on my new Loam 170 - it's been great. I had the problem you are talking about on my Fox transfer post - turned out to be a dirty cable housing - the actuator (externally routed) wasn't closing all the way and it would slip. My guess is something with the lever/actuator/cable.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

PNW has some of the best customer service in the industry; that seems like either a bad cartridge or cable that might have been a hair too tight or not traveling freely in the housing. I wouldn't shy away from another PNW post.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Did you check that the cable/housing isn't kinked? Is the post slammed down next to a bottle boss? I've seen scenarios where the actuator hangs up on bottle mount screws when you slam them down too close.


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree, it could be the housing


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

Good advice to work on the smoothness of the housing more. I bought the PNW because my 2+yo Raceface Turbine post stopped holding air and then the shraeder valve on it that I used to re-inflate it all the time broke off. I sent it in, and didn't think anything would happen, but just found out yesterday it will be replaced under warranty even though I was a little bit past the warranty. Horay! Since a good dropper is so critical I think it's time after 4+ years to put a new cable housing through the frame. It does kink a bit inside the frame - 2015 Giant Trance alloy 
Hopefully soon I'll have 2 new droppers working great!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

To resurrect this alder thread, no issues with two droppers that we use today and I know of a 3rd that I recommended, all working smooth. Longer lever remotes seem to ease the actuation quite a bit. Is anyone using the Loam dropper with the Loam remote?


----------



## osubg1 (May 8, 2008)

mevnet said:


> To resurrect this alder thread, no issues with two droppers that we use today and I know of a 3rd that I recommended, all working smooth. Longer lever remotes seem to ease the actuation quite a bit. Is anyone using the Loam dropper with the Loam remote?


I'm using the Loam dropper and lever - They continue to work perfectly. I did have to tighten up the cable after some cable stretch from the initial install.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

osubg1 said:


> I'm using the Loam dropper and lever - They continue to work perfectly. I did have to tighten up the cable after some cable stretch from the initial install.


Thanks, I will probably try their lever next.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

mevnet said:


> To resurrect this alder thread, no issues with two droppers that we use today and I know of a 3rd that I recommended, all working smooth. Longer lever remotes seem to ease the actuation quite a bit. Is anyone using the Loam dropper with the Loam remote?


Yes, Loam dropper and remote-working fine. Good this winter while fatbiking--very little slow down in cold temps.


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

I got another PNW Loam 200mm post and installed it w new cable and new housing. Two months later it is working great. The 200mm is a bit long, so I may do the adjustment down a bit, but it is interesting to realize how much higher I could have been running my seat for all these years as it really does help having a super high seat on the long and steep climbs I do.


----------

